

Farewell to Tinderbox, the world’s 1st? 2nd? Continuous Integration server - kibwen
http://oduinn.com/blog/2014/06/04/farewell-to-tinderbox/

======
kibwen
The history lesson was nice, but I actually thought this was more interesting
as a description of the challenges that Mozilla faced with their original CI
server and the replacement that they designed.

